# HRC and COVID-19



## dsmrp (Mar 8, 2020)

I looked on the HRC member website and don't see any notices or announcements about reservation changes due to COVID-19.
DH & I have a stay planned in a few weeks at our Pinon Pt home resort, and still planning to go.
We're in our early 60's, very healthy, and think our travel risks are currently reasonable.
Our employers are also having staff telework if they can for the next few weeks, because we are in a high incidence state.   DH thinks perhaps flight travel restrictions might be put in place, if things get worse. We know the case numbers will go up with more testing labs set-up and more kits available.

For those of you with upcoming HRC reservations, are you cancelling or rescheduling to later in the year? 
Or still planning on travelling?


----------



## Sapper (Mar 8, 2020)

We have Hawaii next month, then Carmel in May and August. Two adults at apx 40, one kiddo at six, the other is one. I am in aviation, my wife is in cardiology. We have looked at the situation, and have decided to not change our travel plans at this point. We will take precautions like washing hands, hand sanitizer, somehow keep our kiddos from sticking their hands in their mouth, and steering clear of folks who look ill. No masks. This is subject to change of course, if things get significantly worse we will reevaluate our plans.  

With regard to travel restrictions, I would be more concerned with the airlines reducing flights because the passenger load factors are causing economic losses. I just traveled for work last week. Both flights were supposed to be fully booked, the first had 50% and the second was at 75% passenger count. When the airline needs 95% to break even, these are big losses, and I expect they will start reducing and consolidating flights.  This may interrupt travel plans.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 8, 2020)

Just landed on sw flight from dallas to Atlanta sold out completely full. Dallas Love field looked like business as usual. It’s spring break in Texas and people are traveling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 8, 2020)

I traveled from DTW to Atlanta and my flight on Delta only had 3 seats open.  That was this past Thursday


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 8, 2020)

I went on a short trip to San Diego last week. Both Alaska flights to/from were full.
I just checked the SW fares to/from Phoenix later this month, and the fares are about the same as when I bought them 5-6 months ago. Usually the prices increase a lot this close to travel dates.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 9, 2020)

Link to airlines changing their service. Most are overseas directly related to areas with Coronaviruses (China, Iran, etc). Some are due to lower demand.









						Factbox: Airlines suspend flights due to coronavirus outbreak — Reuters
					

Airlines across the globe have suspended flights or modified services in response to the coronavirus outbreak.




					apple.news


----------



## Sapper (Mar 9, 2020)

These are regarding lower demand causing problems:








						United, JetBlue cutting US flights because of coronavirus — CNN Business
					

United Airlines and JetBlue Airways became the first airlines to cut their US flight schedules on Wednesday, as passenger worry about the coronavirus has caused a sharp drop in demand.




					apple.news
				












						“This is a crisis.” Airlines face $113 billion hit from the coronavirus. — CNN Business
					

Global airlines stand to lose $113 billion in sales if the coronavirus continues to spread, according to the International Air Transport Association.




					apple.news


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 9, 2020)

Plans aren’t changing.  We will be at HPP for Spring Break in April.


----------



## gratiem (Mar 9, 2020)

We are scheduled to go to Wild Oak Ranch for Spring Break in April as well, but are considering cancelling.  We have two young kids, and one touches everything.  There is no direct flight to WOR for us and so makes the trip just higher risk.

Had called HRC this weekend re cancellation policy, and nothing has changed.  Cancel within 60 days, and you have to use the points within 60 days of check-in.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 23, 2020)

Well, what a change two weeks makes. The Hawaii trip that was to occur in April has been moved to September.  The Carmel trip that was to go in May is now back to points. 

SouthWest is killing 1000 flights a days (that is roughly 25% of their capacity):








						Southwest canceling 1,000 daily flights starting Sunday
					

"We expect that this level of cancellation will continue until the previously revised schedule begins on April 14," an internal memo to employees said.




					www.wfaa.com
				




If an airline cancels a flight, they will try to give you company credit, you can get a refund if they cancel:








						Flight Cancelled? Don’t Rush To Rebook Or Accept A Voucher
					

Airline cancellations and travel restrictions are wreaking havoc on existing plans, but the first option to change your flight isn't always the best. Here's what to consider.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 23, 2020)

We cancelled since CA is "Safer at Home" policy and Dh's vacation was canceled until May.  We were able to exchange via II and will be staying closer to home, CA sites only, this year.


----------



## bdurstta (Mar 23, 2020)

OK...so here are some scenerios for reservation cancellations:

1. cancelled reservations within the 60 day window ONLY have a 60 day rebooking window.  

2.   If you have a reservation you booked, and now are cancelling due to Covid-19 AND those points you used have technically expired, the web site does not ALLOW you to cancel. AND since the points expired, if you don't go, you out of luck. Even though the ONLY reason you are cancelling is Covid-19....At this point Hyatt is NOT making a concessions. They just said to keep checking back.

3. Keep an eye on your dates for EEE. THey MAY be able to extend those, but don't push it.

I would suggest that we all send an email to Hyatt stating it would be nice if they (1) extend use points for 2020 for 6 or 12 months and (2) any cancellations due to the Covid-19 and "sheltering in place" should be available for members-IF points have expired, perhaps extend til at least dec 2020. We should all work together.

hyattresidenceclub@clubreservations.com


----------



## Denise L (May 23, 2020)

Hello all,

I have been trying to ignore all of my plans being cancelled, but now I am going to deal with my Hyatt Carmel reservation.  Looks like I may have missed the 60 day window, wow, where did the time go.  I have two reservations in Carmel... July  23-25 and September 24-26.

Does anyone know if Carmel be open in July, and if I call today to cancel, what will happen to the points and will I need to pay the cancellation fee?  Do people think that September will be business as usual, or is that reservation in jeopardy as well?


----------



## travelhacker (May 23, 2020)

Denise L said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been trying to ignore all of my plans being cancelled, but now I am going to deal with my Hyatt Carmel reservation.  Looks like I may have missed the 60 day window, wow, where did the time go.  I have two reservations in Carmel... July  23-25 and September 24-26.
> 
> Does anyone know if Carmel be open in July, and if I call today to cancel, what will happen to the points and will I need to pay the cancellation fee?  Do people think that September will be business as usual, or is that reservation in jeopardy as well?


That really is too bad that you missed the 60 day window to get your points restored to CUP. If it's in July, I think the resort will be open in some capacity. Now whether or not you want to travel is a different story. 

I know that if you were forced to cancel (i.e. the resort wasn't open -- which happened to me with 3 different reservations), points were returned to RCUP if it was within 60 days. They said that they would extend any points affected by COVID to 12-31-2021, but it doesn't seem to show up on the account. Some TUGgers have reported that they add notes individuals accounts. They have been flexible with allowing you to deposit those points with Interval, so that may be a decent option.

If I were you, and you don't feel comfortable traveling in July, I would call Hyatt and see what they can do.


----------



## Kal (May 23, 2020)

Here's an early look at what the resorts would look like in the near term:

50% occupancy, no coffee or breakfast, no hot tub, masks in the office and no mid week housekeeping.

If the travel time is to a high demand resort, the 50% criteria could be a deal killer issue in using RCUP, LCUP or even CUP reservations.


----------



## Denise L (May 24, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> That really is too bad that you missed the 60 day window to get your points restored to CUP. If it's in July, I think the resort will be open in some capacity. Now whether or not you want to travel is a different story.
> 
> I know that if you were forced to cancel (i.e. the resort wasn't open -- which happened to me with 3 different reservations), points were returned to RCUP if it was within 60 days. They said that they would extend any points affected by COVID to 12-31-2021, but it doesn't seem to show up on the account. Some TUGgers have reported that they add notes individuals accounts. They have been flexible with allowing you to deposit those points with Interval, so that may be a decent option.
> 
> If I were you, and you don't feel comfortable traveling in July, I would call Hyatt and see what they can do.



Thanks for your reply.  I called Hyatt yesterday...was in the hold queue for over an hour listening to music playing too loudly in my ear.  Finally got an agent.  He said that since my 440 points used for my July 2020 reservation are from my December 2018 bucket, that the points would go into LCUP no matter when I called to cancel, or if Hyatt cancels on me because the resort is closed (currently closed through June 15).  Yesterday, my reservation was 60 days out, but he said it didn't matter.  He said that these COVID LCUP points would be good until 12/31/2021 as mentioned previously (though I have never had any luck booking LCUP).  He also said that if the reservation is cancelled by me or Hyatt, that I will get a reservation fee 'credit' that would apply to a new reservation using 440 points or less.  He didn't offer me any option to deposit into Interval.  He did give me that option for my current 1400 points that haven't been used yet, and I have until August 13 to make that request.

I really hope that the resort is open by July 23.  My sister says that she will use the nights for me and pay the guest certificate fee.  That would be my best option.  Otherwise, I will have to keep looking for nights at 60 days out or less (like everyone else in similar situations) to try to use the points.  My sister also wants to use my September reservation which is in the exact same boat as my July reservation.

I also emailed resales to ask about 'buying back' my week.

I'm a planner, not an un-planner .


----------



## IslandTime (May 26, 2020)

Kal said:


> Here's an early look at what the resorts would look like in the near term:
> 
> 50% occupancy, no coffee or breakfast, no hot tub, masks in the office and no mid week housekeeping.
> 
> If the travel time is to a high demand resort, the 50% criteria could be a deal killer issue in using RCUP, LCUP or even CUP reservations.



Kal, are you hearing the 50% occupancy info directly from Hyatt, specifically in Key West (since Monroe County set the 50% restriction on lodging when they open back up in June)?  I'm now hearing that timeshares may not be held to the 50% like hotels because of the ownership factor.  HRC hasn't updated their property info since Key West announced they're opening back up on June 1.  Hopefully they'll do that soon.


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2020)

Hyatt (Marriott) is working with the Florida governor to get some relief from the 50% criteria.  The basis would be the time share unit is like a condo where the 50% criteria doesn't make sense.  So far there is no revision to that issue.  If the 50% holds, I would not want to be the person telling the HRC owner they cannot occupy their unit because they didn't draw the short straw.


----------



## IslandTime (May 27, 2020)

This is a little confusing to me because Monroe County is the one setting the 50% occupancy restriction, not the governor.  And I believe the vacation rentals are not subject to the 50% restriction.  Timeshares are not even mentioned by Monroe County:

*Lodging is Closed to Visitors Until June 1*
Monroe County has amended its visitor directive lodging establishments to remain closed until June 1, 2020.

The Emergency Directive 20-02 2nd Amendment states that lodging establishments (hotels, motel, vacation rental, marina, RV park) authorization to begin accepting reservations, contingent that those reservations can only be honored starting June 1, 2020. Monroe County plans to reopen to visitors Monday, June 1 by suspending the checkpoints on U.S. 1 and State Road 905 and allowing lodging establishments to take guests but recommends maintaining occupancies at 50 percent or less for the first few weeks for the safety of their employees and visitors.


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> This is a little confusing to me because Monroe County is the one setting the 50% occupancy restriction, not the governor. ..


The information about Marriott was provided to me by the HSH Board of Directors


----------



## IslandTime (May 28, 2020)

Kal said:


> The information about Marriott was provided to me by the HSH Board of Directors


Kal, I'm not doubting your sources, just wondering why they're not working with Monroe Country for clarification since it's their policy.    Heck, our governor never even required hotels to close but some counties chose to add their own restrictions.  In my county, hotels were allowed to stay open but only for specific reasons - basically any non-vacation reason.


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2020)

My guess is the Florida governor is highly motivated by Marriott as they have a major presence in the state.  They don't have as much leverage with Monroe County as they are likely more balanced with health issues.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 1, 2020)

HRC finally posted property updates for Key West on 5/28 with no mention of 50% occupancy.  But they did post info on the mandatory 14-day quarantine for guests traveling to Florida from NY, NJ, Connecticut and Louisiana.  No hot tubs, no concierge (no loss for us).


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 20, 2020)

I just want to give an update on my II exchange with Hyatt points, and what I learned about my LCUP points. 

First, I had to cancel my exchange in early April due to COVID.  With my 2 E-pluses, i exchanged it to a week on the Big Island the last week of July.  So now with the Hawaii Governor extending the 14 day quarantine until end of July, we're not going.  Talking to Hyatt (even tho' it's an II exchange), they said if I cancel II will give me a certificate (similar to what others have been saying for their II weeks exchanges.  The terms of the certificate are pretty good due to the Hawaii quarantine and I think also because my exchange was with Hyatt points. 

Certificate expires 1 year from the date I cancel my current exchange.  
Whatever I book has to have a checkout date on or before the certificate expiration date
The advance booking window is 1 entire year from when I cancel
there is no exchange fee
The certificate is worth the same number of points as the size unit week I cancelled , 830 points for a 1 bdrm.  And _should_ see all the units that Hyatt points can see.  I specifically asked about preferences and trade power.  Well trade power is TBD.
If the Hawaii Governor lifts the quarantine before I cancel or before my July 24 exchange check-in date, then a certificate is not an option.

2.  I have 660 LCUP points from another COVID cancelled reservation.  Same restrictions as usual for LCUP, 60 day booking window, can book online and need to pay std reservation fee.
Due to COVID and  a notation in my account, when my points expire in late September, HRC will give me a "credit" of 660 points.  The credit will not be visible or usable online.  I will need to call HRC for them to make a reservation and they'll waive one reservation fee.  The credit expires at the end of 2021.  DH says to let the LCUP points expire, and try to use them next year.  We should go back to Hawaii to visit my mother sometime after they open up and use our other Vistana or HGVC points instead.


----------

